# Panic attack control?



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

It's getting bad enough I'm starting to freak out driving. I imagine a transfer truck losing control and hitting me when I driving or hitting by any vehicle head on. Please help me if you can..PLEASE I've had so many attack on the highway I dread the thoughts of even leaving the house


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Rowe get yourself to a professional for sure! You are worth it! We are not equipped to deal with this here.But...This is something that can be treated by a professional and there is no reason for you to suffer.


----------



## Rowe2 (Sep 26, 2002)

BQ said:


> Rowe get yourself to a professional for sure! You are worth it! We are not equipped to deal with this here.But...This is something that can be treated by a professional and there is no reason for you to suffer.


Thanks for the support BQ. I will seek help. I just can't deal with this anymore. I'm isolating myself more and more. I'll check my insurance for a doctor and make that appointment!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yes Rowe.. make that appointment.. No reason for you to deal with it on your own. Lots of treatments effective available. Like I said.. you are worth it.


----------



## AprilSage (Nov 8, 2011)

I was diagnosed with Manic depression, not only that PTSD...i just recently been diagnosed with IBS and i am confused about what to eat to make the belly feel better. Not to mention stressed out about if i should keep taking my depression medicine while taken Levsin (spelling?) i have been having anxiety attacks and break downs. Please help?


----------



## Peppermint15 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi April, and welcome. Definitely take a look at the other forums - especially diet to see what foods people are recommending and avoiding. The things most IBSers agree on though are to try peppermint tea or capsules for pain relief and to avoid caffeine,high-fat foods, greasy, fried, or super-spicy foods, and for a lot of people dairy is also a problem. Also drink lots of water or electrolyte drinks.I'm not sure about what drugs you can take together, but just give your doctor a quick call and ask. Easy You'll also notice that a lot of people on these forums have anxiety disorders, including myself. My breakdown was so bad that I withdrew from the semester of college. But believe me, it gets better. I take Cymbalta for the anxiety and see a CBT Therapist once a week. It feels like progress is slow at first, but then one day you might wake up and feel 90% better.IBS is a tough condition to live with, but you can handle it. Don't be afraid to ask for help, and feel free to ask any questions you might have on these boards.


----------

